# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  کامپوننتهای کاربردی

## Ehsansh

سلام دوستان.
در این تاپیک همه برنامه نویسان دلفی میتونن بیان و کامپوننتها و اکتیواکس های کاربردی خودشونو قرار بدن.
اما یه نکته رو مد نظر قرار بدین اینه که حتما اگر هر کامپوننت بدرد بخوری دارید دریغ نکنید. در اینصورت ممکنه خودتون هم از کامپوننتهای کاربردی زیادی محروم میشید.
من خودم هر چه کامپوننت دارم در پستهای متفاوت در اینجا میگذارم این کار دلیلش اینه که سایر دوستان هم ترغیب بشن:
یک کامپوننت از شما یک کامپوننت از من. میتونید امتحان کنید  :چشمک:  
http://www.e-money.ir/Components/WinShortcut.rar
این کامپوننت بسیار ساده و قدرتمند برای ساختن Shortcut است.
WinShortcut1.ShortcutFileName:='ShortcutName';
WinShortcut1.ShortcutPath:='C:\';
WinShortcut1.Target:='C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe';
WinShortcut1.SaveShortcut;

----------


## Identifier

WinShortcut1.ShortcutFileName:='ShortcutName';
WinShortcut1.ShortcutPath:='C:\';
WinShortcut1.Target:='C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe';
WinShortcut1.SaveShortcut;

اینجوری شاید خوندش  برای دوستان راحت تر باشه
یا حق

----------


## Ehsansh

مرسی از اینکه در درک بهتر کمک کردید اما بهتر نیست اگر خودتون هم یه کامپوننت اینجا میذاشتین؟

----------


## Mahmood_M

راستش ، شرمنده من کامپوننت زیاد ندارم ولی چندتا تا بع و کد به درد بخور می تونم بزارم ...
اگه موافق نیستید لطفا بهم بگید !!
1. نمایش یک فرم درون یک اسکرول باکس
procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
begin
  Form2.Parent := ScrollBox1;
  Form2.Show;
end;


2. نشون دادن هر نوع عکس بر روی TImage :
uses axCtrls
    ...procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
var
  OleGraphic: TOleGraphic;
  fs: TFileStream;
begin
  try
    OleGraphic := TOleGraphic.Create;
    fs         := TFileStream.Create('C:\...\test.gif', fmOpenRead or fmSharedenyNone);
    OleGraphic.LoadFromStream(fs);
    SampleImage.Picture.Assign(OleGraphic);
  finally
    fs.Free;
    OleGraphic.Free
  end;
end;


3. آیا پوشه مورد نظر خالی است ؟
اینم کدش :
function DirectoryIsEmpty(Directory: string): Boolean;
var
  SR: TSearchRec;
  i: Integer;
begin
  Result := False;
  FindFirst(IncludeTrailingPathDelimiter(Directory) + '*', faAnyFile, SR);
  for i := 1 to 2 do
    if (SR.Name = '.') or (SR.Name = '..') then
      Result := FindNext(SR) <> 0;
  FindClose(SR);
end;


procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
begin
  if DirectoryIsEmpty('C:\test') then
    Label1.Caption := 'empty'
  else
    Label1.Caption := 'not empty';
end;

----------


## Ehsansh

حالا که کامپوننت ندارید اینم کامپوننت:
http://www.e-money.ir/Components/mp3Tag.rar
به راحتی میتوانید اطلاعات Tag های فایل های MP3 را ویرایش کنید Demo هم داخلش داره.
یه کامپوننت جالب:
http://www.e-money.ir/Components/sizercontrol.zip
فقط روی فرمتون قرار بدید و برنامه رو اجرا کنید. همه کامپوننتهای موجود در فرمتون قابل تغییر اندازه و جابجایی هستند.

از بابت کد مرسی. در آینده بازم کامپوننت میفرستم

----------


## Ehsansh

کامپوننتهایی (18 کامپوننت) شامل بسیاری از دیالوگهای سیستمی ویندوز:
http://www.e-money.ir/Components/psv...rary v.2.2.rar

----------


## ehsane

عالیه.. دوستان چرا کمک نمی کنن....

----------


## Ehsansh

تا اینجا که من دیدم اغلب دوستان تمایل زیادی ندارند ابزارهای ارزشمند خودشون رو براحتی در اختیار دیگران بگذارند همیشه میگن فلان کامپوننت خوبه کارتونو راه میندازه اما دریغ از یک لینک که مفید باشه!

----------


## Inprise

مقادیری Warez حذف شدند . اگر مایلید به هم کمک کنید نحوهء استفاده از گوگل رو آموزش بدید ؛ بقیه اش ضروری نیست

----------


## Hamid_PaK

کامپوننت های آقای خجسته :
http://www.delphiarea.com

یا حق !!!

----------


## محمدرضا خدابنده

فکر کنم اون هایی که با این سایت آشنایی ندارن خیلی بهشون حال بده 
کامپننت های جالبی داره هم فروشی و هم رایگان از جمله:
ABFTry icon,ABFAutoRun ,ABFShutdown,....
http://www.abf-dev.com/abf-components.shtml

----------


## Mahmood_M

توی این سایت هم کامپوننتهای خوبی هست : ( آقا سالار )
http://salarsoft.somee.com/

----------


## saniak_robot

این هم یه کامپوننت واسه اینکه Timage فایلهای Gif هم ساپورت کنه

----------


## saniak_robot

این یه کامپوننت که منوهای شبیه office می سازه

----------


## saniak_robot

اینم یه کامپوننت ساعت

----------


## Dolphin

از این کامپوننتا زیاد دارم فقط یکی یک کامپوننت و یا سورس کاملا عملی برای caller id برام بفرسته ممنون میشم

----------


## Ehsansh

خیلی ممنون از اینکه لطف کردید ئ کامپوننتهای خودتون رو در اختیار دیگران قرار دادید.
کامپوننت مشهور CoolTrayIcon برای ساختن آیکون برنامه در System Tray و مدیریت کلیک ها هست.
http://www.e-money.ir/Components/cooltray.rar

----------


## Ehsansh

تاحالا این تابلو های LED رو دیدین که برای تبلیغات نصب میکنن؟
این کامپوننت رو ببینید بد نیست:
http://www.e-money.ir/Components/LCDScreen.rar

----------


## Mahmood_M

> این یه کامپوننت که منوهای شبیه office می سازه


دوست عزیز دست شما بابت این کامپوننتها درد نکنه ولی یه مشکلی واسم پیش اومده :
من این کامپوننت منوهای آفیس رو دانلود و نصب کردم ولی منوهای من چپ به راست شدن، چپ به راست که نمی شه گفت بهتره خودتون عکسش رو ببینید.
( مکان قرار گیری منوها سمت راست هست اما ترتیبشون چپ به راسته ).
خود این کامپوننت هم گزینه ای برای انتخاب BiDiMode نداره ، اگه می شه راهنماییم کنید ...
عکسش هم اینه :

Menu.jpg

----------


## Mahmood_M

کامپوننت صوت برای مودم :

*دانلود*

توضیحات :
این کامپوننت برای ساخت دستگاههای پاسخگویی خودکار تلفن و سیستمهای ارتباطی تلفنی بسیار مناسب می باشد. این کامپوننت قادر به پخش و ذخیره فایل صوتی در خط تلفن می باشد. از دیگر قابلیتها مِ توان به موارد ذیل اشاره کرد. تشخیص نوع تماس = صوتی - اطلاعات - فاکس تشخیص کلیدهای زده شده بر روی تلفن پخش تونهای شماره انتظار شماره گیری و .... این کامپوننت به طور مستقل با مودم ارتباط برقرار می کند و از tapi ویندوز استفاده نمی کند در حال حاضر این کامپوننت مودمهای زیر را پشتیبانی می کند. ZyXEL U1496 ZyXEL 2864/2864I USR Sportster series Motorola SM56 Cirrus Logic CL-MD1414XXX family Rockwell chipset based

----------


## Mahmood_M

کامپوننتی که مشخصات ویندوز رو نشون می ده :
دانلود
این کامپوننت مشخصات زیر رو نشون می ده :
تاریخ - نام کاربر - نام کامپیوتر
نام سی پی یو و وضوح صفحه نمایش
شماره نسخه ویندوز
پورتهای سریال
کد رجیستر ویندوز
دایرکتوریهای سیستمی
و....

----------


## golab2576

این یک کامپوننت از آقای خجسته است که برای چرخش عکس از آن استفاده می شود
ولی من طرز کار آنر ا نمی دانم دوستان اگه تونستن ما را هم راهنمایی کنن . ممنون

----------


## MNosouhi

> این کامپوننت برای ساخت دستگاههای پاسخگویی خودکار تلفن و سیستمهای ارتباطی تلفنی بسیار مناسب می باشد. این کامپوننت قادر به پخش و ذخیره فایل صوتی در خط تلفن می باشد. از دیگر قابلیتها مِ توان به موارد ذیل اشاره کرد. تشخیص نوع تماس = صوتی - اطلاعات - فاکس تشخیص کلیدهای زده شده بر روی تلفن پخش تونهای شماره انتظار شماره گیری و .... این کامپوننت به طور مستقل با مودم ارتباط برقرار می کند و از tapi ویندوز استفاده نمی کند در حال حاضر این کامپوننت مودمهای زیر را پشتیبانی می کند. ZyXEL U1496 ZyXEL 2864/2864I USR Sportster series Motorola SM56 Cirrus Logic CL-MD1414XXX family Rockwell chipset based
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------





> This file is the Readme file for the voice modem library for
> Delphi 2.0 This copyright is valid for all files within this
> directory and all further subdirectories.


 :متفکر:  من که نتونستم استفاده کنم.

----------


## Ehsansh

آقا محمود دستت درد نکنه. تا باشه از این کامپوننت ها باشه.
یکی شما دوتا من.
کامپوننتهای RAS برای کار با مودم فوق العاده کاربرد دارن:
http://www.e-money.ir/Components/ras.zip
اگه لازم داشتید توبرنامه خودتون یه کرنومتر داشته باشین اینو دانلود کنید. من که برای بازی فکر و بکر خیلی به دردم خورد.
http://www.e-money.ir/Components/YRCHRONO.ZIP
موفق باشید

----------


## Ehsansh

اگه خواستید بالون هوا کنید اینم باحاله:
http://www.e-money.ir/Components/balloon.zip

----------


## Mahmood_M

شرمنده کامپوننت نداشتم ولی این یکی هم با جالبه :
طریقه بکار گیری از چند فانکشن در یک فانکشن :
type
   TFunctionParameter = function(const value : integer) : string;

...

function One(const value : integer) : string;
begin
   result := IntToStr(value) ;
end;

function Two(const value : integer) : string;
begin
   result := IntToStr(2 * value) ;
end;

function DynamicFunction(f : TFunctionParameter) : string;
begin
   result := f(2006) ;
end;

...

//مثال برای استفاده :

var
   s : string;
begin
   s := DynamicFunction(One) ;
   ShowMessage(s) ;

   s := DynamicFunction(Two) ;
   ShowMessage(s) ;
end; 
امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره ...  :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Ehsansh

اینم کامپوننت Zip
http://www.e-money.ir/Components/tzip.zip

----------


## Ehsansh

کامپوننت MX Protector جهت تولید نسخه های نرم افزاری آزمایشی.
http://www.E-Money.Ir/Components/mxprotector_1_31.zip

----------


## saniak_robot

این هم کامپوننت simon که خیلی بدرد می خوره

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> WinShortcut1.ShortcutFileName:='ShortcutName';
> WinShortcut1.ShortcutPath:='C:\';
> WinShortcut1.Target:='C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe';
> WinShortcut1.SaveShortcut;
> 
> اینجوری شاید خوندش  برای دوستان راحت تر باشه
> یا حق


سلام
حال اگر بخواهیم این Shortcut در منوی استارت ویندوز بیاید چه کنیم؟
یا در دسک تاپ ویندوز بیاید چون مسیر دسک تاپ ویندوز هر کابر فرق می کند؟

----------


## saeed_d

سلام
یه Button که برای حالتهای معمولی, disable, Up,Down و Over تصویر می‌پذیرد.

----------


## saeed_d

کامپوننتهای زیبای LMD
http://www.lmdtools.com/download/

----------


## راحله سعادتی

> کامپوننتهای زیبای LMD
> http://www.lmdtools.com/download/


قضیه این کامپونت ها چیست ؟

آیا به صورت Demo هستند که باید ریجستر شوند ؟

یا رایگان رایگان در اختیار عموم قرار میگیره ؟

----------


## راحله سعادتی

من یکی خجالت کشیدم

وقتی میبینم هرکی یک کامپونت میذاره خوب ما میذاریم .

این کامپونت برای گذاشتن افکت برای بازشدن و بستن فرم است 

خیلی از برنامه ها مثل TOPCD از این استفاده کرده .

امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره .

----------


## Ehsansh

قضیه این کامپوننت ها مرام و معرفت دوستان هستش!
قرار شد در این تاپیک هر کس کامپوننتی داره که میتونه کمک دیگران کنه اینجا قرار بده.
ممنون از همکاریتون.

----------


## saeed_d

> قضیه این کامپونت ها چیست ؟
> 
> آیا به صورت Demo هستند که باید ریجستر شوند ؟
> 
> یا رایگان رایگان در اختیار عموم قرار میگیره ؟


سلام
اونهائی که باید رجیستر شوند در کنارشون کلمه Trial نوشته شده است.

----------


## nassari

باسلام خدمت شما بزرگواران این هم یک Component زیبا تقدیم به شما

----------


## unique1984

سلام 
توی سایت زیر می تونید یه سری کامپوننت جالب و فول سورس پیدا کنید . پیشنهاد می کنم اول ‌JVCL رو دانلود کنید البته دانلودش طول می کشه ولی خوب جالبه امکاناتی مثل تولتیپهای بالونی و.... داره حتما دانلودش کنید 
http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=45786

----------


## Ehsansh

با تشکر از همه دوستانی که همکاری کردن.
Label هایی که اینجا گذاشتم فوق العاده هستن. تاحالا دیده بودین Label مثل Rich Edit؟
چند مدل Label فوق العاده:
http://www.shirzadi.org/Components/psvlabels.rar

----------


## devil00x

این کامپوننت برای فایل های Pdf
http://www.barnamenevis.org/at...1&d=1141849658

----------


## devil00x

خیلیا مثل من چون از اول با quick report  کار می کردیم حالام تا دلفی 7 با وجود Rave  بازم دنبال همون کامپوننت قبلی هستن اینم QuickReport D7

----------


## Mahmood_M

یه عالمه کامپوننت توپ:     کلیک کنید

----------


## راحله سعادتی

> این کامپوننت برای فایل های Pdf
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/at...1&d=1141849658


OCX است نه کامپونت .

----------


## Ehsansh

ocx برای pdf که گیر اوردنش راحته!
برید تو فولدر Acrobat Reader اونجا هست.
ocx فلش هم همینطور.

----------


## راحله سعادتی

> ocx برای pdf که گیر اوردنش راحته!
> برید تو فولدر Acrobat Reader اونجا هست.
> ocx فلش هم همینطور.


من که دانلود کردم یک OCX بود و یک File Crack همین .

خوب حالا چه جوری کامپونت را نصب کنید

وقتی کامپونتی نیست

----------


## Ehsansh

از منوی Import ActiveX Control.

----------


## Delphi_Developer

> یه عالمه کامپوننت توپ:     کلیک کنید


البته این سایت توی صفحه های قبل هم گذاشته شده بود - من همشون رو دانلود کردم .

----------


## راحله سعادتی

> از منوی Import ActiveX Control.


مگه خودتون نگفتید کامپونت

----------


## Ehsansh

> این کامپوننت برای فایل های Pdf
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/at...1&d=1141849658


Devil گفته این کامپوننت هست که اشتباه کرده.
من فقط این تاپیک رو با نام کامپوننتهای کاربردی باز کردم که یک آرشیو کامپوننت خوب داشته باشیم تو سایت.
اگه چیزی که شما دارید کامپوننت با سورس بود چه بهتر اگر نه ActiveX هم میتونه کار رو راه بندازه.

----------


## devil00x

> Devil گفته این کامپوننت هست که اشتباه کرده.
> من فقط این تاپیک رو با نام کامپوننتهای کاربردی باز کردم که یک آرشیو کامپوننت خوب داشته باشیم تو سایت.
> اگه چیزی که شما دارید کامپوننت با سورس بود چه بهتر اگر نه ActiveX هم میتونه کار رو راه بندازه.


حق با احسان جان هستش ، شرمنده اشتباه از من بود ، راحله خانم من از شما عذر میخوام که نگفتم اون یه اکتیوایکسه ....

----------


## آیدا رضایی

سلام دوستان .
من هم با استفاده از کامپوننت ها . یونیت ها و اکتیوایکس های ارزشمند شما میخوام به پاس قدردانی از زحماتتون در این تاپیک شرکت کنم.
اولین کامپوننت . کامپوننت mxpluginloader هست .
این کامپوننت واقعا ارزشمنده .
چرا که شما براحتی میتونید امکان پشتیبانی از Plugin رو براحتی آب خوردن به برنامتون اضافه کنید .

----------


## آیدا رضایی

دوستان حیفه که این تاپیک down بشه .

----------


## Mahmood_M

خانم رضایی من هم با شما موافقم و چندتا کامپوننت می زارم و وستان دیگه هم اگه دارن حتما بزارن.
به این سایت برید:
http://www.efg2.com/Lab/Library/Delphi/Printing/
یک عالمه مثال، آموزش و کامپوننت برای کار با پرینتر توش هست ...
این هم کامپوننتهای TNT برای Unicode  :
با این کامپوننتها بدون هیچ مشکلی برنامه های فارسی خودتون رو توی حتی ویندوز های انگلیسی هم اجرا کنید: ( سورس کامل و بدون نیاز به رجیستر و ... )
دانلود
این سایت هم پر از کامپوننت هست ( البته بیشترشون Trial هستند )
http://www.farsicomponents.com/downloads.htm
امیدوارم دوستان دیگر هم کامپوننتهای خودشون رو اینجا بزارن ...

----------


## Mahmood_M

دوستان گرامی اگه دوست دارید چیزی مثل عکس زیر داشته باشید حتما به صفحه زیر برید:
http://www.delphiarea.com/products/assistant/

دست آقای خجسته درد نکنه با این کامپوننت های توپش.
من که همشون رو دانلود کردم.

----------


## Mahmood_M

دوستان عزیز به عکس زیر نگاه کنید:

یکی از بهترین و زیباترین کامپوننتها، حتما دانلودش کنید:
http://www.soft-gems.net/supplement/download.php?ID=28
توی این صفحه هم می تونید توضیحاتش رو ببینید و کامپوننتهای دیگه هم توش هست :
http://www.soft-gems.net/VirtualTreeview/VT.php
موفق باشید ...

----------


## Ehsansh

محمود جون شرمنده کردی.
منم با نظر دوستان موافقم.
اینجا میتونه به یک آرشیو کامپوننت کامل تبدیل بشه.

----------


## Bahmany

ممنون از ایجاد این room
بنده یه تعداد کامپوننت دارم که یه تعداد از این سایت و از سایت های دیگر پیدا کردم
البته یکیش یه مثاله
انشاء الله بازهم از این کامپوننت های کم حجم می گذارم

----------


## koorosh-kabir-2564

http://www.tmssoftware.com/
در این سایت شما می تونید از کامپوننت های مجانی و زیبایی برای انواع دلفی استفاده کنید :چشمک:

----------


## راحله سعادتی

> http://www.tmssoftware.com/
> در این سایت شما می تونید از کامپوننت های مجانی و زیبایی برای انواع دلفی استفاده کنید


من که مجانی پیدا نکردم

----------


## babak869

توی این صفحه چند تا پست داشتم نمیدونم چرا غیبشون زده!!!!! 
ولی کلا این سایت  TMS Software  هیچ کامپوننت مجانی نداره .خواهش می کنم لینک و آدرس اشتباه به دوستان ندهید

----------


## MNosouhi

یا استفاده از این Pakage چند برنامه مجزا روی یک سیستم می توانند با هم رابطه برقرار کنند گویا یک برنامه در حال اجراست.
The AIPC Library enables your Applications to work together as one

----------


## ShamsSoft

با استفاده از این کمپونت میتوانید دکمه زیبای ویندوز ویستا را در برنامه های خود خلق نمائید .

این هم عیدی ما

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> ولی کلا این سایت  TMS Software  هیچ کامپوننت مجانی نداره .خواهش می کنم لینک و آدرس اشتباه به دوستان ندهی


تا جایی که من میدونم استفاده غیرتجاری از کامپوننتهای TMS Software رایگان است.

----------


## ShamsSoft

> تا جایی که من میدونم استفاده غیرتجاری از کامپوننتهای TMS Software رایگان است.


محبت می کنید یک لینک دانلود از اون همه کامپونت را اینجا بزارین

----------


## daneshpazho

سلام
توی این آدرس چند تا کامپوننتهای خوبی هست یه سر بزنین 
http://www.salarsoft.somee.com/downl..._downloads.htm

----------


## jamjid

این کامپوننت skin های زیبایی برای فرم در دلفی ایجاد می کند
http://www.link-rank.com/download/vclskin2.zip

----------


## babak869

> تا جایی که من میدونم استفاده غیرتجاری از کامپوننتهای TMS Software رایگان است.


من تا به حال فکر میکردم که این کامپوننت ها پولی هستند.واقعا خبر جالبی برای من بود که میشه از اونا استفاده کرد البته رایگان!!!

----------


## koorosh-kabir-2564

تا جایی که من میدونم استفاده غیرتجاری از کامپوننتهای TMS Software رایگان است.
لطف کنید بیشتر تضیح بدید!؟ 
چون در لیست کناری که شرکت tms software قرار داده کامپو ننت ها به صورت رایگان و برای همه قابل دسترس هست :متفکر:

----------


## SalarSoft

کسی به یاد torry.net نبود؟
بخش VCL
http://www.torry.net/pages.php?id=20

----------


## Ehsansh

یک کامپوننت رایگان برای کار با وبکم:
http://www.torry.net/vcl/mmedia/video/jhvideocap.zip

دوستان عزیز خداحافظ برای همیشه.
این آخرین پست من هست.
ترجیح دادم تو تاپیک خودم از همه شما خداحافظی کنم.
امیدوارم هر جا که هستین موفق باشین.
امری بود از طریق ایمیل در خدمت شما هستم.
Ehsan.Shirzadi@GMail.Com
ارادتمند شما: احسان شیرزادی

----------


## onlydelphi

من دنبال یه کامپوننت همراه با سورس می گردم که یک SideBar یا منوی زیبا رو 
بتونم با اون ایجاد کنم اگه کسی بتونه کمکم کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## onlydelphi

البته این کامپوننت رو امتحان کردم یک سری مشکلات داره.
 از جمله پرش داشتن
کامپوننت رو با یک مثال می زارم شاید به درد یکی بخوره

----------


## Mojgan110

سلام به همه.

آیا کامپوننتهایی که برای کار با Office موجود هستند ، همه شان احتیاج دارند که آفیس هم روی سیستم نصب شده باشد ؟
اگر خیر ، لطفا معرفی کنید ویا راه علمی اش را اشاره کنید

با تشکر از لطف شما

----------


## Touska

> سلام به همه.
> 
> آیا کامپوننتهایی که برای کار با Office موجود هستند ، همه شان احتیاج دارند که آفیس هم روی سیستم نصب شده باشد ؟
> اگر خیر ، لطفا معرفی کنید ویا راه علمی اش را اشاره کنید
> 
> با تشکر از لطف شما


اگر می خوداهید از Office استفاده کنید حتما باید office روی سیستم نصب باشد و اگر می خواهید از ورد

آن فقط استفاده کنید می تونید چیزی شبیه ورد درست کنید برای خودتان خیلی سخت نیست.

موفق باشید :)

----------


## Mojgan110

> اگر می خوداهید از Office استفاده کنید حتما باید office روی سیستم نصب باشد و اگر می خواهید از ورد
> 
> آن فقط استفاده کنید می تونید چیزی شبیه ورد درست کنید برای خودتان خیلی سخت نیست.
> 
> موفق باشید :)


سلام !  
نه ! مثلا یک برنامه ای باشه که قراره یک مشت !! فایل ورد یا مثلا اکسل بگیره و مثلا وردها را به HTML تبدیل کنه ! یا مثلا به اکسل تبدیل کنه ، حالا هرچی !  یعنی قصده نمایش و اینا نداشته باشیم .. فقط میخوایم که بتونه یک ورودی از محصولات آفیس را بگیره و یک خروجی ای هم بدهد .
و حالا بخواهیم که دیگه لازم نباشه که خوده آفیس هم نصب باشه .. واسه این کار ، چه باید کرد ؟

اگه بحثش مفصل تر هست تا تاپیک جداگانه ای بزنم
--------------------



> سلام ! 
> نه ! مثلا یک برنامه ای باشه که قراره یک مشت !! فایل ورد یا مثلا اکسل بگیره و مثلا وردها را به HTML تبدیل کنه ! یا مثلا به اکسل تبدیل کنه ، حالا هرچی ! یعنی قصده نمایش و اینا نداشته باشیم .. فقط میخوایم که بتونه یک ورودی از محصولات آفیس را بگیره و یک خروجی ای هم بدهد .
> و حالا بخواهیم که دیگه لازم نباشه که خوده آفیس هم نصب باشه .. واسه این کار ، چه باید کرد ؟
> 
> اگه بحثش مفصل تر هست تا تاپیک جداگانه ای بزنم


مثلا اینها را نگاه کنین :
به خوده آفیس هم احتیاج ندارند :

http://www.wordcnv.com/doc2html-pro-plus.html

----------


## Touska

به این نگاهی بیندازید - اگر کامپوننتشو خواستید با من تماس بگیرید.

یا با آقای کرامتی در میان بگذارید :)

لینک

----------


## Tasnim

اینم یه سایت دیگه برای دانلود کامپونت،این دیگه تکراری نیست
www.softpedia.com
کافی یه سرچ درمورد کامپونت دلفی بزنید

----------


## adaman

*Office Component Suite*
http://www.winsoft.sk/officecs.htm

----------


## technic

کامپوننتی برای ذخیره کردن محل فرم دررجیستری ویندوز

----------


## technic

اینهم کامپوننت تقویم فارسی حتما دانلود کنید

----------


## Peresident_y

کامپونت sidebar شبیه سایدبار ویندوز xp
http://maxxdelphisite.free.fr/exbar.htm

----------


## Peresident_y

اینم یه ساید بار جالب
http://www.priyatna.org/nicesidebar.php

کامپونت واسه پرینت پریویو سفارشی
http://www.priyatna.org/nicepreview.php
اینم یه باتون بار
http://www.priyatna.org/buttonbar.php

----------


## mitra_mir

با سلام و تشكر حتما به اين آدرس يك سري بزنيد پشيمون نميشيد
 :خجالت: http://www.mechodownload.com/forum/t...omponents.html

----------


## Tasnim

سلام دوستان
برای من خیلی جالبه
برادر عریز جناب آقای کشاورز چطوره که توی این سایت اگه یه کامپونت کرک شده رو برای استفاده دوستان گذاشته میشه اون پست حذف میشه اما توی همین سایت سایر دوستان کلی تبلیغات میکنن و همین کامپونت کرک شده رو با پول در اختیار دیگران قرار میده.!!!!!!!
اگه واقعااین کار مشکل داره پس این سری دوستان هم نباید آدرس سایت یا ... رو توی سایت یا امضاشون بذارن.
یاحق

----------


## mossaferin

این هم یه ابزار قدرتمند برای ارتباط برقرار کردن با پورت سریال RS-232

https://barnamenevis.org/attach...3&d=1232643197

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگه واقعااین کار مشکل داره پس این سری دوستان هم نباید آدرس سایت یا ... رو توی سایت یا امضاشون بذارن.


فکر کنم به این سوال شما در تالار گفتگو با مسئولان شونصد باری پاسخ داده باشیم، شما هم می تونید جواب سوالتان را در همون تالار پیدا کنید.

----------


## Tasnim

سلام دوستان
اینم یه سایت خوب پراز کتابهای کامپیوتری .
کافی فقط کلمه delphi رو توش یه جستجو کنیدو
موفق باشید
یاحق
http://www.netbks.com

----------


## Tasnim

*Flash Engine 2.0* 
http://www.ksdev.com/flashengine/index.html

----------


## Tasnim

*Virtual Tree View - Free*
سلام دوستان
اینم یه Tree view عالی و رایگان
اینم چندتا عکس ازش








بالاخره اینم لینک دانلودش
http://www.soft-gems.net/supplement/download.php?ID=28
یاحق

----------


## Tasnim

*WAB (Windows Address Book) Processor*

Windows Address Book Processor is a Delphi Component that provides easy access to Windows Address Book (WAB). You can directly edit, add and delete contacts and groups (distribution lists) from WAB.

http://www.wab-component.com/index.php

----------


## Tasnim

*SQLite Spy 1.8.1*




> SQLiteSpy is a fast and compact GUI database manager for SQLite. It reads SQLite3 files and executes SQL against them. Its graphical user interface makes it very easy to explore, analyze, and manipulate SQLite3 databases.







> Freeware – SQLiteSpy is Freeware for personal and educational use.


http://rapidshare.com/files/139900418/SQLiteSpy181.zip

----------


## Tasnim

سلام دوستان
براتون یه سری از کامپونت های عالی رو گذاشتم

*Berg.Component.Suite.v4.8.08.1.for.Delphi.BCB*


```
http://www.bergsoft.net/
```

**********************************
[COLOR="rgb(255, 140, 0)"]*DevExpress.ExpressBars.Suite.v6.38.for.Delphi.BCB
*[/COLOR]
[COLOR="rgb(255, 140, 0)"]*DevExpress.ExpressDBTree.Suite.v1.38.for.Delphi.BC  B
*[/COLOR]
[COLOR="rgb(255, 140, 0)"]*DevExpress.ExpressDocking.Library.v5.38.for.Delphi  .BCB.
[COLOR="rgb(255, 140, 0)"]DevExpress.ExpressFlowChart.Suite.v1.38.for.Delphi  .BCB
[/COLOR]
DevExpress.ExpressLayout.Control.v1.38.for.Delphi.  BCB
DevExpress.ExpressMasterView.v1.38.for.Delphi.BCB
DevExpress.ExpressNavBar.Suite.v2.38.for.Delphi.BC  B
DevExpress.ExpressMemData.v1.38.for.Delphi.BCB
DevExpress.ExpressOrgChart.Suite.v1.38.for.Delphi.  BCB.
DevExpress.ExpressPageControl.v2.38.for.Delphi.BCB  .
DevExpress.ExpressPivotGrid.Suite.v1.38.for.Delphi  .BCB
DevExpress.ExpressPrinting.System.v3.38.for.Delphi  .BCB.Full.Source-SSG
DevExpress.ExpressQuantumTreeList.v4.38.for.Delphi  .BCB.Full.Source-SSG
DevExpress.ExpressQuantumGrid.Suite.v6.38.for.Delp  hi.BCB
DevExpress.ExpressScheduler.Suite.v3.38.for.Delphi  .BCB
DevExpress.ExpressSideBar.v5.38.for.Delphi.BCB.
DevExpress.ExpressSpellChecker.v1.38.for.Delphi.BC  B.
DevExpress.ExpressSpreadSheet.v1.38.for.Delphi.BCB
DevExpress.ExpressVerticalGrid.Suite.v3.38.for.Del  phi.BCB.
DevExpress.ExpressWeb.Framework.v1.38.for.Delphi
*[/COLOR]

```
http://www.devexpress.com/
```

***********************************

----------


## Tasnim

*EkRTF 3.08 
*EK RTF report allows to use all power of MS Word to create, preview, edit and print reports from Delphi
 applications. 
http://ekrtf.code.net.ru/

----------


## Tasnim

*TUsers Security Component v2.x*
Features:
» Protection of any visual control and Tfields of your application
» User's Administration starting from the own application or in a separate application.
» Customization of the Login Screen
» Audit: trace of the users' Login/Logout and possibility of trace of other activities as record deletion.
» Security sub-administrators
» Selection of components for protection inside Delphi's IDE
» Registration of components for protection during runtime.
» Minimum password size and an event for password validation
» Maximum number of login attempts
» Event to synchronize the date of the application and the date from a central computer like the network server or the database server
» Multi-application
» User profiles
» Expiration date for the user
» Forces users to change password periodically
» Passwords encrypted and it is possible to customize the cryptography routines
» New user form customization
» Application Time Out
» Does not allow multiple logins with a same user name
» Disables a user after N days without using the application
» Disables a user after N attemps of login with no success
» Easy localization of the component.





http://www.toolsandcomps.com/ing/pro...tusers_v2x.htm

----------


## Tasnim

*ModelMaker Code Explorer 7*


http://www.modelmakertools.com/code-explorer/index.html

----------


## Tasnim

*component-delphi-2009*
اینم لیستی از کامپونت ها برای دلفی 2009

http://ekoindri.wordpress.com/component-delphi-2009/

----------


## Tasnim

*Swiff Chart Generator 3
*


TRIAL DOWNLOAD URL:
http://www.globfx.com/downloads/swfchartgen.php?os=win

----------


## Tasnim

واقعا که دوستان چقدر هم استقبال می کنن

----------


## vcldeveloper

> واقعا که دوستان چقدر هم استقبال می کنن


من قبلا در یک تاپیک دیگه هم گفتم که اگرخودتان از تجربیاتی که با یک کامپوننت داشتید، صحبت کنید، یا خودتان یک کامپوننت را نقد و بررسی کنید، مفیدتر از آن هست که مشخصات و تصاویر یک سری کامپوننت را Copy\Paste کنید. چون برای کامپوننت سایت های مختلفی وجود دارند که توضیحات مربوط به آنها، امکاناتشان، تصاویرشان، و لینک دانلودشان را در اختیار بینندگان قرار می دهند، و اگر کسی بخواد فقط شرح و توضیح یکسری کامپوننت درباره یک موضوع خاص را مطالعه بکنه، به این سایت های جستجوی کامپوننت مراجعه میکنه.

----------


## rezinaz1

كامپوننت هاي خوب نسخه آزمايشي هستن
مثل آلفاي كامل و tms
اونارو چكار كنيم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اونارو چکار کنیم؟


یا بخرید، یا در سایت های کرک دنبال نسخه های کرک شده شان باشید. این سایت، سایت کرک نیست، و با فعالیت در زمینه کرک در آن برخورد میشه.

----------


## mikrob

> این هم کامپوننتهای TNT برای Unicode  :
> با این کامپوننتها بدون هیچ مشکلی برنامه های فارسی خودتون رو توی حتی ویندوز های انگلیسی هم اجرا کنید: ( سورس کامل و بدون نیاز به رجیستر و ... )
> دانلود


سلام
این لینک دانلود خرابه!
اگه میشه درستش کنید خیلی ممنون میشم  :تشویق:

----------


## saeed9753

یه سوال که شاید خیلی کودکانه به نظر بیاید 
اگر از کامپوننت ها در نرم افزار استفاده کنیم آیا باید آنها را در سیستم کاربر نرم افزار هم نصب کنیم یا دلفی کامپوننت را با خود می برد
مثلا اگر کامپوننت فلش را استفاده کنیم آیا لازم است در سیستم کاربر هم کامپوننت فلش را نصب کنیم یا خیر

----------

